# Track Finished, but little to no power



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

I recently finished laying down my track soldering flex track to replace sectional pieces. I went to run a locomotive around my layout to check for oddities if you could say. I don't have enough power for my locomotive to run in a complete circle, as I checked various spots getting less than 14v AC. I'm using one pair of power feed joiners near the rerailer, but I thought of installing another pair on the opposite side. I'm also considering making my own power feed joiners using 20 gauge wire with self stripping or ring connectors, or twisting 3 wires together in a T formation. I haven't wired my turnouts yet not knowing if this will make a difference in power.

Thanks


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

A photo of my layout is in the post "My results so far" I hope this works for everyone.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*Where's waldo*

I like puzzles as much as the next guy, but if you want help why not put the info in one place, or build links.

So first part of today's puzzle, I'll guess HO.

Second part of puzzle I'll guess DC even though you posted AC..

Is this a DC or DCC layout?

Are you using old sectional track with loose or corroded rail joiners?

Does the locomotive run at full power nearest the electrical connections?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I had to go back to 4-23 to find the thread, but having done so I would say you definitely need more track feeders! 1 pair ain't gonna do it. I would put a pair of feeders on the opposite side, and add a pair to feed the yard as well. Another pair feeding the figure 8 wouldn't hurt, either. Feeders are cheap, don't skimp on them. They will help your train run much better.


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Sorry. My layout is HO scale 4x8ft & currently running DC. I'm using new sectional track by Atlas with new rail joiners.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

MrStucky said:


> A photo of my layout is in the post "My results so far" I hope this works for everyone.


And just where is this post ?? I can't find that title anywhere !!


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

From post 1:
I recently finished laying down my track soldering flex track to replace sectional pieces.
From post 5:
I'm using new sectional track by Atlas with new rail joiners.

I'm still confused but yes, more feeders. You can't have too many.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

If your power is reading low anywhere, it means somewhere nearest the last pair of feeders is where your troubles lie. You have a bad solder, dirt between joiners and the rail foot, deformed joiners, lack of feed for the distance of rails (should be no more than five feet on either side of a single pair of properly affixed feeders. Means one pair of feeders can power at least 10' of rails...IF...it's contiguous unbroken rail or any intermediate joiners are properly contacting both sides of the gap.).


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=173896&page=2

Hello.
I'm still working on my wiring & other issues. I put a wiring model railroads book on hold today at the library, so I can get a better understanding of how things are supposed to work. I've also saved wiring diagrams or printed off instructions from the NMRA. I've got a terminal block that I can use, & I have a feeling I had wires in the wrong places the first time I used it. I hope the link I added helps those who have found my post difficult to understand.

Thanks


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

That is a lot of track. I would run a buss and put at least four feeders. I guess a terminal block will work for home runs but not necessary. If you solder 22ga solid wire directly to the rails you should be good.


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello Bwells. I managed to figured out the terminal block tonight. I can get a locomotive to go around 3/4 of the way before it stops. I've set up a power feed joiner close to the rerailer & another directly across. I've been thinking about adding feeder wires at each end, perhaps 2 more for the inner loops. I"m using 20ga stranded wire at the moment, but I also noticed solid wire being used for feeders in the articles I printed off. I'll have to pick up more wire I guess.

Thanks


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Did you tell us what you are using as a power source?


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello Dennis.
I'm using the power source from my brother's HO Fleischmann train set. He was born in Germany when my dad was stationed there. Its rated at 110V 50-60Hz 13va. I've been considering getting a newer power source, with me trying to figure out the wiring & connections.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

mrstucky how about some pics of your layout .. i like to see everybody's layouts. gives ideas and such . plus its nice to see what ya'll are workin on.


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello Sid.
I posted another thread "Track Finished, but little to no power Pt2". You'll be able to see my HO layout there if you wish to add any suggestions or comments.


----------

